# How do you interpret TS Bench and Limit?



## vampiredance (Sep 11, 2021)

I can't seem to find any information on how to interpret those two. When I run TS Bench, I get a red "* * 8.420 * *" on 120M with 16 threads. On the Limits section, there is only one TVB, which is in the CORE section, blinking red and turns yellow when finished. Can somebody tell be what is going on? Any link on how I can interpret TS Bench and Limits symbols?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 12, 2021)

TVB is Thermal Velocity Boost throttling. TVB throttling reduces the CPU speed by 100 MHz when the CPU goes over approximately 70°C. If you do not like your CPU slowing down, clear the Thermal Velocity Boost box in the FIVR window.

The TS Bench does a big calculation and reports how much time it took to complete the calculation. A fast computer will take less time to complete the calculation and a slow computer will take forever to do the same calculation. I have not seen any websites where you can go and compare how your computer is doing. The TS Bench is highly dependent on how much stuff is running in the background on your computer. If you have too many tasks running in the background, this can slow down your results.

When you see * * 8.420 * *, the stars mean that your score is a new personal best. Kind of like when you are in grade 1 and the teacher gives you a gold star when you do good work. 

The TS Bench is just a simple way to put some load on your CPU so you can see if turbo boost is working correctly. I find it useful because it will report errors if you undervolt too much. If it ever reports errors, your computer is not 100% stable. This test shows that it only took 5.6 seconds for me to realize that the CPU voltage was set too low.


----------

